# In an emergency, 3 horses in a 2h slant trailer?



## janetllambert (Aug 30, 2018)

I have 3 horses, and will be buying a 2 horse slant trailer. In case of an emergency (weather, flood, fire, evacuation) can I fit all 3 horses in the trailer and drive safely for 50-75 miles? 

Trailer: Trails West, 2 horse slant, 14ft long, 7 ft tall, 6'8" wide, with tackroom in the front. There is no saddle rack in the back so the door opens up to the full width. My plan would be to tie back the divider and load all three the same direction.

Horses: Quarterhorse 15'3, 1100 lb, Quarterhorse 15'1, 1050 lb, Arab 14'3, 900lb. All are geldings and live together. They all load easily, and already crowd each other in the barn in small spaces. They currently load in my straight load trailer with a middle divider. 

Truck: Chevy Avalanche

Am I safer trying to evacuate 3 horses in this trailer together? Or taking 2 horses and leaving one loose on the property? Tough decisions but I'm trying to plan ahead.

Disclaimer - I have been advised AGAINST buying a 3 horse slant due to the short bed / truck (a 16' trailer would be 18' with the nose/hitch, Avalanche is only 18' long). Buying a larger truck is not financially an option. A gooseneck trailer is not an option.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not going to give any advice concerning size of trailer to truck.

On stuffing more horses in the trailer, try loading them head to tail. You'll be surprised how much room you can get.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

In an emergency, you do what you can-- but also weigh the risk of the truck breaking down if overloaded, then trapping you and all three horses. Your tow vehicle isn't ideal, even for a small, light 2-horse, and Trails West trailers are usually on the heavy side unless things have changed. I would find the lightest trailer I could, even at the expense of the tack room. Emergency evacuation is also often done in poor weather with lots of stop-and-go traffic, which is hard on even heavy-duty tow vehicles. 

If you haul in a tight space, load the horses every other head to tail. So the first horse in is tied on the left. The next horse, usually the smallest, goes tied to the right. The third ties to the left. You can save a couple of inches this way. Practice ahead of time loading so they get used to shifting around and finding their space, and will load willingly. You'd be surprised how hard it can be the get the last horse loaded in a tight space if he's not used to hopping on and shoving his travel mates over to get himself room. We used to haul 7 smaller horses in a 6-horse trailer this way with the dividers out. They had plenty of room tied every other once they got used to shoving over to make room for the last couple of horses on. We usually loaded the boss mare last, as the boys would gladly move over to make room for her before she made them do it!


Is it an option to get a trailer with a swing-back wall to the tack area? Those are pretty common around here, usually stock trailers, but they are built to haul two horses with the tack room, or you can swing the wall back and secure it, and have plenty of room for three horses. A stock-type trailer may also save you enough weight over a 'horse trailer' to make up for the weight of the third horse. I'd willingly pitch everything in the tack room out the door in 30 seconds to have a way to get all my horses out safely.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Does that tack room collapse?
It would be gone instantly...
Remember it is not just being able to run, it is also needing to take some basic supplies of hay at a minimum for a few days since you don't know where you'll end up honestly. 
You don't need feed but you do need hay & water...skimp on the hay fed if needed..
Figure 3 bales minimum in the truck bed and any personal possessions you can take within reason...
Don't overload your truck either as your tires are not rated for excessive weight either..
Most Avalanches come in with tow capacity around 8000 at most. 
Trailer probably weighs around 3000 empty..
3 horses = just over 3,000.
Didn't account for the actual tow vehicle weight nor any extras such as food, passengers, tack, dogs/cat and must have you're running with...
Its going to be very close...make sure your truck has the best equipment in trailer brake controller, equalizer bars, transmission cooler and radiator and you keep it is really good running condition.
Tires on all not just looking good but they must be technically fresh and no dry rot or possible aging hidden..
You are driving a light-weight truck asking it to do the work of a HD truck...in a pinch do it.
More often though, no!
I would honestly look for a truck with a longer wheel base and heavier not just suspension but chassis and braking components in the future when you can...
Using a to light a duty truck kills it in a hurry towing.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## janetllambert (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the great advice. You can tell I'm nervous about the "just in case" situation. 

Sadly, buying another truck is not an option. I trailer weekly with 1 or 2 horses and can only afford to have a rig for this. I'm hoping that if an disaster happens I will be smart enough to evacuate in 2 trips, ahead of time. But if it comes down to overloading a trailer vs leaving a horse, what do y'all think? And I endangering all 3 horses trying to trailer close to my truck capacity? Am I better off letting the tough horse fend for himself? (frightening, but that's what I would have to do now)

Thanks for the advice on loading order. I'll definitely practice this a lot, in a nice relaxed manner. Get the used to pushing in together. Why do you say to put the smallest one in the middle, tied right? I'll do it, but just wondering why. 

The Avalanche has a tow capacity of 7600. The trailer is 2700, 3 horses are 3050 = 5750 lb
This means no supplies and travel light, and slow. 

I like the idea of the moveable tackroom divider. Maybe I'll look into that in a new trailer to give me a little more room. I don't need tack if I'm evacuating. Just the horses. 

All of your suggestions and ideas are much appreciated.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

What are you likely to evacuate from?

Where I lived in California, it was going to be fire. People who have livestock tend to be kinda nervous about that, and get their animals out before they have to just open the gates and hope -- and there will be places the'll be directed to -- fairgrounds, big stables -- and generally folks are really generous and start offering whatever they have if they're in a safe zone. Those places have feed. And, emergency supplies will be marshalled. I know truckers who have done hay convoys for this kind of the thing. So I would just worry about getting the heck out, feed is way secondary.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm considering the same option. How do I evacuate my horses in an emergency? Currently looking for a 14ft trailer that completely opens up. The only issue is my rig would be 200lbs over the tow capacity. I have been reading up on weight distribution systems. Might be a good investment. 

That said, the last time I had to evacuate it was with the little Ford Ranger. My trailer was 2300lbs and horse was 1100lbs. We did just fine going down the interstate. In fact that truck is now 20 yrs old and still going strong. Of course I only use it for picking up round rolls and local errands (now). I love that truck and will be really sad when it dies. It is so easy to park. For that matter I even towed 2 horses in it for short distances. 

I was considering a trails west trailer but decided it is too heavy. I really want a cotner stock trailer as they are light weight but they are too far from me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

When I still lived in So Cal, I ended up doing several evacuations due to wild fires. I think you'll find that people in your area are going to be more than helpful and will happily take the 3rd horse for you. I used to work my shift at the Sheriff's department and when I got off work would grab my truck & trailer and start hauling horses out of the path of the fire. I lived in Apple Valley during one of the worst fires ever, the Old Fire which burned up over the mountains and down into Apple Valley then travelled west and jumped Interstate 15 an joined with the Grand Prix Fire which burned all the way to San Gabriel Valley. I remember loading horses up with the fire burning right up to my boot heels. I ended up with 40 horses in my arena until their owners could come get them and take them to another location. Some folks chipped in gas money, some paid for the tranquilizers I used to get the horses calm enough to load, some couldn't pay anything, didn't matter. We got as many horses out as we could. I had a Ford F250 Turbo with the big engine and my 3 horse Logan Slant trailer. 

We'd all meet up just outside of the area needing to be evacuated, get 4 or 5 of us together and then go in and start picking up livestock and hauling it out to a holding pen away from the fire, when we came out 4 or 5 more went in and so on. When those pens got full, we started taking them home with us (we couldn't get to the county fairgrounds which was the designated evac center for the livestock, the fire had shut us out). We kept records of where we picked up which animals and called everything in to the Sheriff's dispatch center and to Comm Center who was coordinating the fire attack. Point is, we got out as many as we could, as did a lot of the folks who actually lived in those areas.

The main thing is, don't get bloody minded about THINGS. Leave the property behind. You might lose some irreplaceable things but you won't lose lives that way. Don't wait until they come to do a forced evacuation. If a fire/flood/whatever starts to head toward you, load the horses up and move them out first, LONG before you really think you need to. If time permits you can go back and get things you left behind. Keep important documents in a safe deposit box at your bank, passports, birth certificates, marriage licenses, insurance policies, things like that. Leave everything else. It's not important, your life, your families lives, your pet's lives, those are important. Not Stuff.


----------



## janetllambert (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm in Texas near Austin. We rarely have disasters but I want to have plan. I'm always packed and ready to go. But now that I have 3 horses and a 2 horse trailer, I'm rethinking my plans. I don't need supplies if I evacuate. We have lots of friends who can help. I just want to protect my animals. Everything else can be replaced. 

Right now the plan (because of my small 2 horse slant) is to braid metal pet tags in all their manes in case anyone gets separated. If I have to leave one, the ranch horse who is afraid of people is my best bet. He won't let anyone catch him and he's the most self reliant.


----------



## janetllambert (Aug 30, 2018)

Great suggestions on the evacuation plan. Maybe I will do a neighborhood plan for my local horse friends. You're right that other people have trailers too who can help. I'll think about doing a disaster list with everyone's address, contact info and animals onsite. That way if someone is not home, we can at least know which animals they have for us to load up. I'm hoping that if we have a plan then we can make sure all of the horses in the neighborhood make it out. And probably practice a lot of loading in bad weather. I practice loading in the dark often so my 3 are used to it. But loading under stressful situations and in a rush may be a good exercise. I guess I should plan to load all of my medical supplies just in case anyone else needs them too. No tack - just all the vet supplies I can take. 

Great suggestions from everyone.


----------



## JoCash (Dec 20, 2017)

IF I HAD to put 3 horses in a 2 horse, I would take out the divider not just tie it back. That will give a lot more room. You also don't have to worry about the divider coming untied during the trip.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have seen someone stuff five horses comfortable into a 3 horse slant by removing the dividers. in an emergency, it can be done. Of course the horses need to behave when hauling. If you have one that go's a little silly or is a kicker when hauling you have to consider the potential for injuries.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

This thread is a little old but here we go again with hurricane season, AGAIN. 

I've often wondered if I can cram my three into an 11' by 7' box if I took all dividers out. I imagine that if we had to take the horses off of the property we should have enough space. She has a four horse with two horses a pony and a mini donkey, and I have a two horse with three horses. I imagine that she can take one of mine and I could put mini donkey up in front of my horses heads. I would even shove him into the dressing room if I had to.
But If I were on my own could I cram 3 horses in my box?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

janetllambert said:


> If I have to leave one, the ranch horse who is afraid of people is my best bet. He won't let anyone catch him and he's the most self reliant.



I would think twice about leaving behind the self-reliant one who won't allow being caught...help coming for him won't be able to with your description...
Something to think about... :|



LoriF said:


> This thread is a little old but here we go again with hurricane season, AGAIN.
> 
> But If I were on my own could I cram 3 horses in my box?



Sadly, it *is* time to closely watch the weather forecasters as it sounds like our peaceful summer/fall may have just taken a curve into plan for a forthcoming storm...

_Where there is "WILL" there is "A WAY"..._

AKA....yup, if you need to put shoulder to butt and push...they _*will*_ fit and get to safety.

Horses do need to behave, but honestly if squished that tight together, they don't have the room to wiggle and fight much...they can sense the urgency, the danger and often are scared but with a firm gentle hand will do as requested first time I've seen.
I've taken horses from a burning barn inferno, scared to death those animals were and we shoved and pushed them onto trailers to get them away...
We gave them no choice...it was their lives we were fighting for...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

When when we were evacuating horses from around Columbia Falls, MT due to wildfire in the early 2000s, we had a 6-horse trailer and I think we got 9 or 10 in it because the tow vehicle was a beast... and only a few horses knew each other. It was literally grab a horse someone handed you, and put him on a trailer-- any trailer. We drove up the road and pulled in and loaded anything we came to, as owners got one trip out, and if they couldn't fit all of their horses, they weren't going to be allowed back in. In spite of the urgency, the horses did really well and when they're packed in tight, they don't have much room to bicker anyway.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

We have a Horse Council here and you register during times of extreme forest fire risk. They have volunteers on standby to come and rescue you and your horses. Is there something like that where you live?


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I would try to avoid it by evacuating early, possibly taking one horse to a safe situation at the first talk of possible evacuations. My second plan would be to have a ride-share arranged with a neighbor who has an extra slot. 

If necessary, and time allowing, I'd remove the dividers in our three horse slant, which would easily allow our four horses to load.

Worst case scenario, I would smash Hoot and Salty in the third slot by the door, which is bigger than the other two slots.

The best chance of surviving any disaster is to have a solid plan, with multiple back up plans, and ultimately to trust yourself and improvise as the situation demands.

I would say that the most important piece of any equine evacuation scenario is training your horses to load calmly and quietly, every time, in any trailer, for any person. As Silver maple stated above, it may not happen the way you think, and a kind stranger would be more likely to grab and load a fairly quiet, cooperative horse than one who is poorly trained or who appears dangerous.


----------

